# Beethoven's Late Quartets on VINYL! Only VINYL! Need help...



## GrosseFugue (Nov 30, 2011)

Could any of the vinylheads out there recommend a great LP set of Beethoven's late string quartets?

It seems the Budapest version is a perennial favorite: http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-LP-BOX-CO...8476863?pt=Music_on_Vinyl&hash=item4abffafcbf Though I'm surprised since I heard Columbia Masterworks recordings were not very good. Still, I actually heard portions of this, albeit on a HIGH-END SYSTEM, and thought it sounded great.

I've also seen the Hollywood Quartet's fetching upwards of $250. 

But I'm looking for more in the budget area. Possible to get a nice recording in decent shape for under $50?

Thanks!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The Yale Quartet on Vanguard. Good sound, very inspired performances. I am not a real sound buff though. There´s a 4LP-set on Ebay for $ 12 ... 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...nkw=yale+quartet+beethoven&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd look for the Concert-disc set of the late quartets by the Fine Arts Quartet.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

*Quartetto Italiano* on Philips or Vegh Quartet on Telefunken would either be a great budget find!

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2013)

Only one I have ever heard is the ones recorded by the Amadeus Quartet, included in DG's Beethoven Bicentennial collection. I see them around, but haven't heard them since I was a kid (my dad owned the whole collection). Don't know where they fall in terms of quality.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2013)

ptr said:


> *Quartetto Italiano* on Philips /ptr


Hard to beat the Quartetto Italiano!


----------

